# Tttf or tttf/kbg blend. Pros/cons



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Debating. Central Illinois. Region 5


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

TTTF and KBG for sure. The TTTF will give you great heat/drought tolerance. The bluegrass will form a knitting action, and really fill in the lawn.

Id stay with 90% TTTF and 10% KBG mix (or around that)

I just ordered 100 lbs of united seed super turf II. I have 4 top performing cultivars of TTTF and 10% of bluegrass to fill in

I believe all the tttf cultivars used are lateral spreading too.

After researching seed like crazy, I found this to be exactly what i wanted.

I have some growing in a 2.5 gallon flower pot now. I had germination in 4 days. !


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

What variety. Or a custom blend ?


----------



## Duke (Apr 4, 2019)

Stegs said:


> TTTF and KBG for sure. The TTTF will give you great heat/drought tolerance. The bluegrass will form a knitting action, and really fill in the lawn.
> 
> Id stay with 90% TTTF and 10% KBG mix (or around that)
> 
> ...


Totally agree on the Super Turf II. I've used it for repair spot sections throughout my lawn and it has always come in well and thick. I just got sick of paying the shipping cost on it. So I am trying Pete's GCI Cool Blue (I think that is the name) TTTF/KBG blend this fall, instead.


----------



## AGMcL13 (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm in Cincinnati and went with a 80% TTTF and 20% KBG blend from Hogans. Happy with the results in the back yard. Going to nuke the front yard this fall to get rid of some less desirable grass that was in the lawn when we moved in.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

I love the look and feel of TTTF but it is just a weak grass. It dies off every summer in my yard here in KC. I'd vote 100% KBG. When I have had KBG fungus the KBG still comes back and repairs.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

What is the rate for KVG on a new lawn per k


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Curious: If you do a mix, do you still have to overseed in the fall or does the KBG eliminate that?


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Captquin said:


> Curious: If you do a mix, do you still have to overseed in the fall or does the KBG eliminate that?


the blue grass will continue to spread as long as you take care of it. Your lawn will get thicker year by year

Thats why i said mix, because the tall fescue will give you quick establishment, heat/drought tolerance thru the summer, and the bluegrass is "in the background" just doing its thing slowly knitting the lawn together in the voids.

Kinda the best of both worlds

keep in mind, 1 lb of tttf is about 250,000 seeds. That same pound of bluegrass is over a million seeds. Figure about a 85% germination rate for both......

Call hogan seed. One of the best seed companies out there. Even tho i didnt order my seed from them this year, they are extremely helpful and will tell you the same thing....do a mix


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

AGMcL13 said:


> I'm in Cincinnati and went with a 80% TTTF and 20% KBG blend from Hogans. Happy with the results in the back yard. Going to nuke the front yard this fall to get rid of some less desirable grass that was in the lawn when we moved in.


Curious what that cost?


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Roger that. I may look to do overseed my TTTF front yard with KBG this fall. Understand that's difficult, but plan to use a fast germinating KBG like the Turf Blue HGT. Front is in surprisingly decent shape, so I hate to nuke it. Would love to fill in some thin areas and start the march toward ending annual overseeding of the TTTF.


----------



## AGMcL13 (Aug 21, 2019)

I wasn't able to find the receipt for it but I think it was around the $120 range with shipping (don't quote me on that). Give the folks at Hogan a call, they were super helpful.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a 100% TTTF that will need to be over/reseeded in the very near future. Can I just do that with KBG rather than throwing more TTTF down? Lawn is a mix of sun and shade if that matters.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> I have a 100% TTTF that will need to be over/reseeded in the very near future. Can I just do that with KBG rather than throwing more TTTF down? Lawn is a mix of sun and shade if that matters.


do a mix just like we said above. Mostly tall fescue, with some bluegrass.

bluegrass will continue to spread over time, it will fill in around the bunch type grass (which tall fescue is)

I would not throw down just bluegrass seed, modern cultivars of tttf are looking more and more like bluegrass.

United seed super turf II has a mix of all top performing cultivars, which i think are dwarf varieties . This means lower mowing with the same reliablity of tall fescue.

Most dwarf tttf can handle 2" mowing and still look great, which is ideal with a bluegrass mix


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@Stegs Something like this? https://unitedseeds.com/product/super-turf-ii-ls/ or https://gciturfacademy.com/product/gci-turf-cool-blue-turf-type-tall-fescue-kentucky-bluegrass-grass-seed/?

Anyone have an opinion on either one, price for 25lbs is $13 more shipped for the GCI vs unitedseed (107$ vs $95). is one really going to be better than the other?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I just talked to Hogan Seed and he told me if you have at least 80% stand of TTTF then you should overseed with just ***. I guess the reason behind that is the TTTF would germinate faster than the *** and crowd it out? In the end he recommended 3lbs per k so for my yard so roughly 15lbs give or take. $160 shipped for a 20lb blend of KBG from them.


----------

